# Reply from 66.94.234.13: bytes=32 time=343ms TTL=50 ?



## dadhwalprince (Jun 28, 2007)

Ping 66.94.234.13

Reply from 66.94.234.13: bytes=32 time=343ms TTL=50


Can anybody explain this line , byte time and ttl


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 28, 2007)

*Bytes* is the amount of data your ping sent and received back.

*TTL* is the *Time To Live* of the PING, aka, the amount of times it must go on hopping before it must be dropped or returned back to you.

*Time* is of course, the time taken for the reply packet to come after you send an echo request via PING.


----------



## club_pranay (Jun 28, 2007)

TTL= Time To Live - A field in the Internet Protocol header which indicates how many more hops this packet should be allowed to make before being discarded or returned.(time before reporting "request timed out")
Time= time in milli secs for the data reply
bytes = size of the data packet


----------



## dadhwalprince (Jun 29, 2007)

Could you explain TTL with an example ?


----------

